# Bosskills weg nach Charaktertransfer!



## CyberMarci (31. März 2008)

*Guten Morgen,*

ich hätte mal eine Frage:

Ich habe heute meinen Charakter Transferiert. Das merkwürige ist, das er nun zweimal auftaucht. Einmal auf dem alten und einmal auf dem neuen Server. Was mich aber am meisten stört, ist die Tatsache das die Aufführung auf dem neuen Server keine Bosskills inne hat bzw. alles auf 0 steht. Können die nicht irgendwie übertragen werden!? Muss doch gehen! man sieht ja auf dem alten Server was ich alle gelegt habe. Das wäre sonst echt ärgerlich.


----------



## Thoryia (31. März 2008)

Also meine erste Idee in dem Fall wäre, einem GM zu schreiben, denn wer hier könnte Dir wohl helfen, das Problem hinzubekommen?


----------



## Melian (31. März 2008)

Was hat denn ein GM mit buffed zu tun?


----------



## CyberMarci (31. März 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Was hat denn ein GM mit buffed zu tun?


Genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gerade gedacht!

Aber so eine Übertragung müsste doch machbar sein. Das ist doch nicht zuviel verlangt. Sonst hau ich BLASC echt runter. So langsam nervt's!


----------



## ZAM (31. März 2008)

Die Übertragung geht schon - manuell von unserer Seite aus. Aber dafür haben wir leider keine Zeit. Eine Effektive automatische bzw. User-gesteuerte Methode, mit Prüfung ob der alte Char auch dem neuen entspricht ist ohne Betrugs-Ausschluss so ohne weiteres auch nicht möglich.


----------



## B3N (1. April 2008)

@CyberMarci

Wie ZAM schon geschrieben hat, ist das leider etwas schwierig, eine sinnvolle und zuverlässige Mögichkeit der Automatisierung für dieses Problem zu finden. Ich hab dir die Bosskills jetzt einfach manuell auf den neuen Char transferiert.


----------



## CyberMarci (1. April 2008)

B3N schrieb:


> @CyberMarci
> 
> Wie ZAM schon geschrieben hat, ist das leider etwas schwierig, eine sinnvolle und zuverlässige Mögichkeit der Automatisierung für dieses Problem zu finden. Ich hab dir die Bosskills jetzt einfach manuell auf den neuen Char transferiert.


Wow! Das ist wirklich sehr nett! Ich danke Dir!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xunila (3. April 2008)

Ich habe das selbe "Problem" nach einem Transfer, siehe 
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3111129&tab=11

Der alte Character auf Ambossar existert aber weiter in der Datenbank, siehe
http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2729746&tab=11

Deshalb ist das eigentlich nur unschön, aber man kann ja selbst die Zahlen addieren oder bei einer Gildenbewerbung auf den alten Zähler hinweisen.


----------



## ZAM (3. April 2008)

Xunila schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe "Problem" nach einem Transfer, siehe
> http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3111129&tab=11
> 
> Der alte Character auf Ambossar existert aber weiter in der Datenbank, siehe
> ...



Du kannst den alten Char über dein mybuffed-Profil löschen - der neue hat alle Bosskills.


----------



## Xunila (4. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du kannst den alten Char über dein mybuffed-Profil löschen - der neue hat alle Bosskills.



Vielen Dank! Aber ist es nicht ziemlich aufwändig, wenn sich jeder User nach einem Character Transfer bei euch meldet und ihr manuell die Daten übertragt?


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2008)

Xunila schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Aber ist es nicht ziemlich aufwändig, wenn sich jeder User nach einem Character Transfer bei euch meldet und ihr manuell die Daten übertragt?



Allerdings. *g*


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (14. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe auch den char trans in anspruch genommen,und wollte nun fragen ob man die bosskills meiner alten chars übernehmen kann.

Es geht um meinen Mage http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3605324

Könnte man auf diesen die bosskills von http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3482978 und http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3255697 übertragen?
Ich währe sehr dankbar,da es doch nervig ist wenn man "angeblich" 0 bosse gekillt hat.

MFG
Zauberwald


----------



## ZAM (14. April 2008)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe auch den char trans in anspruch genommen,und wollte nun fragen ob man die bosskills meiner alten chars übernehmen kann.
> 
> Es geht um meinen Mage http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3605324
> ...



Ist das 3x der gleiche Charakter? Der letzte "Recoil" ist nicht deinem Profil zugeordnet.


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (14. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das 3x der gleiche Charakter? Der letzte "Recoil" ist nicht deinem Profil zugeordnet.



ja der Recoil ist auf meinem anderen Buffed account,da ich dachte das man bei einem transfer nen neuen buffed acc braucht für blasc^^.
Kann mich ja gerne als beweis oderso mal einloggen.


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (14. April 2008)

ich hoffe es ist nicht verboten 2 accounts zu nutzen,war halt ein "kleiner" noobfehler,aber ich nutze eh nur diesen,der alte is nurnoch als lager da^^


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (15. April 2008)

soll ich den alten account löchen oderso?will ja nix "verbotenes" machen xD


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2008)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> soll ich den alten account löchen oderso?will ja nix "verbotenes" machen xD



Nein, nur bei 2 Accounts und 3 Charakteren mir genauer erklären, was du da eigentlich gemacht hast, ob das alle drei die gleichen Chars sind und welcher der aktuelle ist - weil ich da leider nicht durchsteige. *g*


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (15. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein, nur bei 2 Accounts und 3 Charakteren mir genauer erklären, was du da eigentlich gemacht hast, ob das alle drei die gleichen Chars sind und welcher der aktuelle ist - weil ich da leider nicht durchsteige. *g*



xD ok.
Also ich habe meinen Magier damals war es Recoil. Von Durotan auf Tirion gewechselt.
Und gestern dann Namiria von Tirion auf Thrall.
Es sind alle 3 der gleiche Mage.
Und die 2 Buffed Accounts kommen zustande,da ich bei meinem 1. Transfer dachte man brauch für nen neuen Server nen neuen Account.

und der jetzige char auf den die bosskills sollen ist Zauberwald


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2008)

Zaub3r schrieb:


> xD ok.
> Also ich habe meinen Magier damals war es Recoil. Von Durotan auf Tirion gewechselt.
> Und gestern dann Namiria von Tirion auf Thrall.
> Es sind alle 3 der gleiche Mage.
> ...



Jetzt hab ichs verstanden. *g* Aber heute kein Bosskill-Transfer mehr.


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (15. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ichs verstanden. *g* Aber heute kein Bosskill-Transfer mehr.



xD ja muss/kann ja auch nicht von jetz auf gleich sein,finde es einfach nur super nett von euch das ihr sowas manchmal macht.


----------



## JUl (11. September 2008)

Hallo, i

ich habe gestern meinen Char auch tranferiert von der ewigen Wacht nach Ysera und meine Bosskills sind auch alle auf 0 (bis auf die die ich auf Ysera gekillt habe).

Es handelt sich um meinen Dudu mit dem Namen Manil.
Alter Server http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2716712&tab=11
Neuer Server http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3925222&tab=11

Wer, oder wie kann ich diese Bosskills übernehmen ?

Gruß Achim


----------



## JUl (13. September 2008)

Keine Antwort ist auch eine...dann hau ich dieses Blasc mal runter. Hat sich dann auch für mich erledigt.......was nutzt die beste Datenbank mit Chars wenn diese nicht aktuell ist......


----------



## Ocian (13. September 2008)

JUl schrieb:


> Keine Antwort ist auch eine...dann hau ich dieses Blasc mal runter. Hat sich dann auch für mich erledigt.......was nutzt die beste Datenbank mit Chars wenn diese nicht aktuell ist......



Wenn man bedenkt, dass zur Zeit an vielen Projekten gleichzeitig gearbeitet werden muss und die Mitarbeiterzahl dennoch so klein bleibt ist es schon eine beachtliche Arbeit von den Devs. Schließlich gibt es mehr als eine Datenbank und den Charupload bei WoW.


----------



## scharmane (18. September 2008)

Ich hab auch vor kurzem den server getranst wär es daher möglich meine bosskills zu übertragen?

von  http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3456302
auf   http://wow.buffed.de/?c=4140768&tab=11


wäre sehr net da es nervt wenn man den blasc link postet aber man 0 Kills hat ^^


----------

